# Would installing Moisture Resistant Drywall Backwards hurt anything?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Compound is made to go on the front, not the back.
If this clown can't get the sheetrock correctly installed, what do you think he will do with the rest of the job?
Fire the idiot, and get someone in there who knows what he's doing.
Ron


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd "give him the opportunity" to make it right, kindly first, if he won't do it right, give him no other options. Ask him to show you where it can be applied in this manner not to MFG specs. By the way do your own research first and locate the specs.

Are you GC'ing this yourself? What's the scope of this project?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I"d have to agree with skippy. :thumbsup: BOB


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Exactly WHO did the install and didn't know which side goes out??? Like Ron said, I'm not sure I'd want him doing anything else........your call if you want to give him a second chance though. A mis-cut piece hung backwards is one thing, but not the whole room.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bjbatlanta said:


> Exactly WHO did the install and didn't know which side goes out??? Like Ron said, I'm not sure I'd want him doing anything else........your call if you want to give him a second chance though. A mis-cut piece hung backwards is one thing, but not the whole room.


I had exactly the same thought. 


Since the other guy started finishing it, hopefully it comes out ok.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> Exactly WHO did the install and didn't know which side goes out??? Like Ron said, I'm not sure I'd want him doing anything else........your call if you want to give him a second chance though. A mis-cut piece hung backwards is one thing, but not the whole room.


see! sin your


----------

